# Best Kayak Fish Finder



## DuckBuckGoose30 (Dec 5, 2017)

Hey All,

I searched this thread for previous suggestions, but the latest I found was from 2015.

Does anyone have any recent suggestions for a decent kayak fish finder.

If it helps, I have a trophy 126 Angler Kayak and looking to spend no more than 150 for a fish finder.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Vicious Fishous (Sep 12, 2006)

You should try and get one with gps on it. I have one I haven’t installed yet, due to laziness. However I have a Lowrance down scan model on my Hobie and it works great. But I learned from watching my friends with gps graphs, they made finding spots new, and old easier. The Navionics app could double up with a graph to help guide you to contours and other likely spots.


----------



## Unclered (Sep 30, 2010)

I 


DuckBuckGoose30 said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I searched this thread for previous suggestions, but the latest I found was from 2015.
> 
> ...


I just bought a Garmin Striker 4..........has way points, gps and a very good color screen. High reviews!


----------



## jtn (Feb 4, 2013)

Unclered said:


> I
> 
> I just bought a Garmin Striker 4..........has way points, gps and a very good color screen. High reviews!


I absolutely love my striker 4. I use it for everything. Boat,kayak and ice fishing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

DuckBuckGoose30 said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I searched this thread for previous suggestions, but the latest I found was from 2015.
> 
> ...


I have a Lowrance Elite-4 - It is fine.

What I would suggest is the
https://www.austinkayak.com/NOCQUA-Pro-Power-Kit-Battery-Pack-100-Ah/ACK21143P.html

I had the sealed acid type - lots of issues. I have not had an issue since I went to these.

The small size would likely be fine:

https://www.austinkayak.com/NOCQUA-Pro-Power-Kit-Battery-Pack-44-Ah/ACK17785P.html


----------



## Ac338 (Jan 18, 2019)

I use a Lowrance Hook 4 on a yakattack cellblock that is mounted onto my feelfree tracks with a transducer arm also mounted to the Cellblok. Easy on and off everytime I go out.


----------



## ramjet (Dec 19, 2003)

>>I absolutely love my striker 4. I use it for everything. Boat,kayak and ice fishing. <<

I have thought of getting one for my pontoon boat, but would like to be able to move it to another boat and my yak as well. Appreciate any ideas guys have for doing this.


----------

